# OT: HobbyTalk Supporter



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

It's funny. I was reading through some of the threads and alot of people have been on the boards for quite a long time. We all claim that friendships are made...long lasting relationships are formed and that life has not been the same since you've found this place and started participating.
That is all GREAT and WARM and FUZZY and all but.....

take a look at each person that posts a message and see if they are either displayed in *ORANGE* or highlighted with *YELLOW* around their name. THOSE are the people that are supporting HobbyTalk. :thumbsup:

I suggest that we all reach into our plastic wallets and try to get our supporter numbers up and have the majority of folks who LOVE this place soo much put their money where their mouth is and at least donate $20.00 and show some support! You would throw that amount of $$ at a box of plastic so why not secure the future of HobbyTalk by supporting it better!

Come on folks...it isn't asking for the world, is it?

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

It _is_ nice to see people support the board. I lurked for a few years before I even joined. The "say kids, do you know what day it is thread" is what this place used to be like on a regular basis and threads like that helped keep my attention years ago. I actually joined in 2005 toward the end of the PL reign. I think I became a supporter about 2006 or early 2007 (when Frank Winspur announced he was going in business to carry on the Aurora/ PL tradition). If a few spare bucks came from every single person on the board just think about how many months the bill for the site could be paid:thumbsup: I would like to think this board is going to be around forever but it does take all of us to help out a little where we can.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

File this under "just saying."

Am I the only one to notice that those who get spanked by the mods _tend_ to be those who have not ponied up? 

Being a non-paying participant who plays well with others is not my concern and really means nothing to me. But if this were MY site, there'd be a permanent zero tolerance policy for your common internet variety of belligerent freeloader. No warnings - that should be a courtesy reserved for folks who pay - and once banned, always banned. Just my opinion on that; I'm still glad the mod hammer has been dropped more than once recently. Keep them squatters in line.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Frankenstyrene,
That is a whole nuther issue and I tend to agree with you. 

I was just asking that the ones who really care about the welfare of this site and want to keep it running should support it financially too! I'd love to see the majority of us long timers in at least Orange usernames and show some support...that's all! I know that the economy is getting tougher and some cannot afford it right now...that's okay too but geez...can you afford to buy a $20 kit...then you can consider helping out the board...nuf said!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I was a yearly supporter but I have been too broke to do it again. I am sorry but what little extra money I have goes into the hobby. I guess I am just selfish that way. I have also given a lot of my time to this board since I was at one time a mod of the SciFi section.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Steven Coffey said:


> I was a yearly supporter but I have been too broke to do it again. I am sorry but what little extra money I have goes into the hobby. I guess I am just selfish that way. I have also given a lot of my time to this board since I was at one time a mod of the SciFi section.


There is no need to feel sorry. You have supported where you can in the past and went above and beyond. Just because someone does not give money to the board or does not give on a regular basis does not mean that they are not supporting the hobby in other ways with their own sites or ventures, etc. I know there are a lot of people on this board that are deeply rooted in this hobby and have done LOTS for the modeling community. I am not going to beat someone over the head because they have done so much in other places but does not necessarily support this place with cash.
BUT.... there HAVE to be SOME of you out there that love this place, sit on your but all day long like me, have a couple of extra bucks and have not supported in the past. Antie up suckas!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey check out who just became a lifetime supporter :thumbsup:
I'm glad this post came up because I had no idea about financially supporting this forum...now I'm new so be gentle 
Mcdee
and Duckie stop calling me sucka


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No fair Mcdee!! You're a pretty yellow colour- I'm just a dirty orange!!! I'll have to do something about(aboot) this as soon as I can afford it!!
Seriously though, I think it's up to the individual to decide whether he/she is able to offer financial support. The only reason I was able to was due to a good run on ebay. I'm sure all the regulars would if they could. Also, as Mcdee pointed out, some of us probably didn't realise we were able to. 


Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Does this mean that everyone with their names in blue are peasants? Looks like we've restocked!!:hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes Chris this could make the Peasant hunts a little awkward what with me being all bright yellow and you ...well... not...Dave also told me my decoder ring and coupon for Ovaltine are in the mail:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You get Ovaltine??!? I've been stuck with bourbon!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

And nothing goes better with Ovaltine than bourbon  Let the Peasant hunt commence :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's really something when we can hunt down lesser people, shoot them in the back, set the dogs on them to devour their still live bodies, and leave their bones to rot in the sun. Life's good !!:woohoo::hat::thumbsup:
Lead on Mcduff- I mean Mcdee!! 
Where's Dabs and Baron?

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:wave: Present and accounted for Sir ! Baron is looking somewhat lean and hungry if I may say so.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

We're all together lads and I insist the Duck Fink must also join us as well as all of the members who will have us......We ride tonight:thumbsup:
Mcdee

Tonight we ride in honor of BARRY YONER !


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent Dabs!! But it is I who should be calling YOU sir!! I only have the lower rank on account of I'm only orange whereas you are in yellow and so are my superior. That'll change though!! At least I'm harder for the peasants to spot!
Mcdee, I haven't been had by any of the members yet. I really hope I won't be...
Let loose the hounds of Hell!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Tonight we ride......for there may be no tomorrow!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got my Steed bridled and at the ready...DUCK FINK WILL YOU BE RIDING YOUR NEW Yamas Hawg ? I hear it's a beauty:thumbsup:...saddle up lads:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, I am a lifetime membern and I shall tell you why;
I can remember when I had no power, nothing. I was a weak, hungry orphan who was forced to steal food in order to live. 
Then, one day I found the HobbyTalk forum; I discovered that, day by day, my power grew! Armies were destroyed!!! Cities were levelled at my command!!!! With my lifetime membership, I obtained matchless power!!!! No one was safe from my ruthlessness!!!! :lol:
I sacrificed my right eyebrow giving homage to Frank Winspur with a dremel salute, but it was worth the loss! When my Seaview is at last completed, I'll have enough power to carve an intergalactic empire to the furthest reaches of space itself!!!! Now even the moderators fear me!!!!:woohoo::woohoo:
Forgive me, a moment of sentimentality... 
Now, gentlemen, I suggest that you all rehearse that monologue over and over for your next job interview or next date; people will remember you! 
Long Live Barry Yoner Day!!!! :wave:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

O.K. MonsterModelMan.
The message is clear: Pay up, or get out.
Enjoy your private club.

See you around.:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Are we gonna start getting persecuted now if we don't pay the ransom?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I was introduced to this site through Scott McKillop last October...never knew of its' existence before that ...since being here for 8 months I've made friends from around the world....gleaned great tips on painting and modeling and been kept up to date on new kits being released and the humor has had me in fits of laughter on occasions to many to count Until this thread popped up I had no idea that one could support this forum...although I did wonder why some members had their names highlighted and now I know! There was a time, and not long ago , when I would have been unable to give you guys a penny, and I really don't think I would have been banished for that...I'm glad MonsterModelMan brought this to our attention or I still wouldn't have known... Luckily I am able to help support Hobby Talk and proudly do so...This is a whole lot cheaper than Cable TV and a way more entertaining:thumbsup:
Mcdee
I took it as if you can Pony up...do...if you can't...don't sweat it...we're all friends here


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

CaptFrank said:


> O.K. MonsterModelMan.
> The message is clear: Pay up, or get out.
> Enjoy your private club.
> 
> See you around.:wave:


CaptFrank, You've apparently missed the point of the message!



> I was just asking that the ones who really care about the welfare of this site and want to keep it running should support it financially too!


I guess I offended you in which case...I appologize. I was just looking to get the message out that HobbyTalk could use our help. I don't think I ever said that you can't play if you don't pay...



> ...I know that the economy is getting tougher and some cannot afford it right now...that's okay too


Excuse me for trying to support the hobby which we all love...

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John P said:


> Are we gonna start getting persecuted now if we don't pay the ransom?


I thought we did that anyway BEFORE I even posted this thread! Especially to YOU JP!

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now now people- we're all friends here. I've never been asked to donate, and I know I never would have been told I had to. What we've been carrying on about is all tongue in cheek and no offence or discrimination has been seriously suggested. It doesn't matter if you are or aren't a financial supporter. We all support this site simply by choosing to be here. We show our work, give each other encouragement, help each other by giving tips and info,etc.,and do it in a friendly, jovial atmosphere. I'm sure if financial support was desperately needed in order to survive, everyone who was able to would help any way they could. Look at the support the Clubhouse recieved in their time of need. That's what this hobby is about as far as I'm concerned!! 
JohnP and Capt. Frank, please don't be offended by our antics. I'm sure not one of us was even remotely thinking the worse of ANYONE who is not a financial member. We were only trying to be our usual silly selves and no malice was intended at all.
We did this schtick on the Monarch thread and no one seemed to be offended- I guess this one cut close to the bone and we overstepped the line but I doubt anyone of us thought it would be disrespectful.
I just wanted to see how my ID would look in orange!!
EVERYONE here has my respect no matter what your ideology. 

Chris.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> EVERYONE here has my respect no matter what your ideology.


 
Amen to those sentiments, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

No problem for anyone who doesn't 'donate'. It's just that since I don't drink any more I can afford a stipend. Plus I don't wake up with a hangover after I read the forum. A headache  sometimes maybe, but never a hangover !! :drunk:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I though, when I was paying to be a supporter, it was protection money.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Lloyd, It was never protection money, and if you do tell anybody it was, we'll send the boys around to burn dirty words into your lawn. You've been told before not to say anything .....:dude:

Chris.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I've supported on and off throughout the years. Sometimes I just can't swing it. But I help out when I can.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool... I believe thats all MonsterModelMan was asking 
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I've made a bunch of great new aquaintances here and I would like to be a supporter...how does one go about doing this,boys?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

As was pointed out to me look at the top right of this page and click on where it says Donation/hobby Talk Supporter and it will prompt you through with ease...if I can do it anyone can ...'cause basically I'm a computer moron 
mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't need a computer to be a moron. It comes naturally. I suppose I'm just gifted that way.......

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, McDee ol' bean...but you can't be any more a computer moron that this Deadie...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know guys...I'm still trying to figure out how to change the ribbon on my keyboard:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Ok done.And it didn't even hurt.For a model forum and a bunch of nice guys,how could ya go wrong.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Good for you Harry...feels good don't it:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

HARRY said:


> For a model forum and a bunch of nice guys,how could ya go wrong.


Enough with the name calling already.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

That's cool to see a few of you donate!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Donate???... I thought I was buying an all event ticket to the Barry Yoner Festival:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ya all have my support no matter what:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and this Deadie has ponied up to support! Proud to do so! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent deadmanicfan!! Shall I saddle up a Sally Struthers for you? I hope you're into peasant hunts my socially advantaged friend. 

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Saddle away,my friend! Tally-ho! Pip-pip!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great...:thumbsup:... another Peasant hunt in the making, then...So be it...Let us ride through the fabled lands of Moebius and visit the Monarch, King Scott of London, for wine and song...with our new mates Sir Harry of Pawleys Island and Deadmanincfan of Valley Springs we shall ride undefeated and unvanquished :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Right then. Tallyho and let the blood run free!! (as long as it's someone elses.......)

Chris.


----------



## Pidg (Jan 15, 2005)

OK, I decided to put up and support the gang. I'm in for the yearly.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Awwwwright, Pidg!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Pidg...:thumbsup: Our tiny quorum is turning into legion ! Welcome aboard 
Mcdee


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

*Ok, I'm in.*

If I hadn't seen this post I wouldn't have known to donate. 

Glad to help out, this is a great bboard. 

-M


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcdee sir, we're running out of peasants!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

It shall keep us all the keener,Chris... Good to have you amongst and with us Jodet :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Pidg (Jan 15, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Excellent deadmanicfan!! Shall I saddle up a Sally Struthers for you? I hope you're into peasant hunts my socially advantaged friend.
> 
> Chris.


When is it my turn to ride Sally? I would'st Sally forth (Or fifth) (That's Pint's to the rest of you) :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...did yer jaw drop loose when you said "Sally forth", Pidg ol' bean? :jest:
...(ARMY OF DARKNESS reference)...


----------

